# How many cars can you sell a year?



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Is there a law on how many cars you can sell a year before being considered a trader?
anyone know what the rules / fine print is in this area?


----------



## DCC2017 (Oct 11, 2016)

If you're buying and selling a car for the purpose of financial gain then you are considered a trader by law. I started at the house just selling a few and was advised by a trade specialist to declare everything. We now have a forecourt of 30 cars!

The issue you've got it, as a trader you have to comply with the sales of goods act, which was updated in October 2015. Basically any car you sell as a trader MUST be fit for purpose and in a good working order for 6 months. Basically you're legally responsible for that car for 6 months so if any issue arises (not wear and tear) then you have one chance to rectify. If you fail to do so then the customer is well within their right for a full refund, even if they've had the car for 5 months and 3 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

Im just looking to do it "on the side" no more than 3 cars a year, more of a hobby than a business. Seems a bit OTT to register myself as a proper trader just for this, im guessing registering costs money??


----------



## DCC2017 (Oct 11, 2016)

If it's only a few a year then that's fine to be honest, just don't hint to anyone that you're a trader and you'll be fine  feel free to drop me a PM if you need anymore info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

well I say 3 cars a year but if all goes well it could expand...
what did you have to do to make eveything legit?


----------

